# Eagle at Snow River



## JimT_1954 (Jan 15, 2013)

Captured this by the Snow River last spring.


----------



## RichardTHF (Jan 20, 2013)

beautiful picture


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 20, 2013)

Really nice. He was checking you out!

Can you tell us what you used for this pic?


----------



## JimT_1954 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you very much!

EOS 7D, 500mm f/4L w/1.4 TCIII, f/8, 1/800, ISO 320.


----------



## Menace (Feb 8, 2013)

JimT_1954 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> EOS 7D, 500mm f/4L w/1.4 TCIII, f/8, 1/800, ISO 320.



Well done


----------

